# How to say EOS



## vw6429 (Oct 2, 2006)

Well here is the big Challenge I have for people. I know this may sound dumb, but its kinda a fight we have with, at the place I work at. How do you say EOS. Is i like E-au-se, or E-ah-se. From way I have always understood it is, the Euorpeans say it the E-Au-Se way, and the North Americans say E-Ah-se. Which way is the correct way, that you think.
Also to me personally, I also think its just like say NOS (N-Ah-se). But what do you think.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: How to say EOS (vw6429)*

Websters has the pronounciation as EE-ahhhS
http://webster.com/dictionary/Eos (listen to the pronounciation)
However, everyone one I have run into says EE-OHs


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to say EOS (flheat)*

I think you are going to get regional variations in pronunciation of the car name simply because of existing regional variations in spoken English across the United States. I note, though, that in non English speaking countries (France, Germany, Switzerland), everyone tends to use the same pronunciation as Webster offers.
For our American forum members - how do you pronounce 'potato'?








Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: How to say EOS (PanEuropean)*

Look, any nation that calls a liquid gas has no concept of the correct way to spell, pronounce of otherwise use the _ENGLISH_ language








-Mark


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: How to say EOS (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_For our American forum members - how do you pronounce 'potato'?








Michael

Canadian translation is Spuds








Kevin










_Modified by just4fun at 10:26 AM 3-17-2007_


----------



## robabroad (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: How to say EOS (vw6429)*

Personally, I prefer ee-oh-s ("oh" as in "coat"). I guess it's slightly more pedantic to say it this way: the "o" is a long "o" (omega) in Ancient Greek.
For those of you who are so inclined, here is a discussion I started on the "correct" plus of Eos on Metafilter.
http://ask.metafilter.com/4926...Greek
Ultimately, I'd go with "Eoses", although "Eoi" is fun to say now and again.








Rob
Countdown: less than three weeks.....


----------



## kornjd (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re: How to say EOS (robabroad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robabroad* »_
Ultimately, I'd go with "Eoses", although "Eoi" is fun to say now and again.










LMAO!!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: How to say EOS (robabroad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robabroad* »_
Personally, I prefer ee-oh-s ("oh" as in "coat"). 
Ultimately, I'd go with "Eoses", although "Eoi" is fun to say now and again.








Rob



old MacDonald had some on his farm--- Eoi Eoi Os
with a beep beep here and a beep beep there

edited to make 'one' into 'some' since there are lots of Os
I say it like Oreos---only with more of an s and the end than a z



_Modified by just-jean at 8:39 PM 3-19-2007_


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

u guys are horrible with this...... its E-Ohsss


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: How to say EOS (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Look, any nation that calls a liquid gas has no concept of the correct way to spell, pronounce of otherwise use the _ENGLISH_ language








-Mark

That's true, but I still refuse to call fenders "wings," as their design purpose isn't to help the car take flight.








I do pronounce aluminum and missiles wrong, but I'm 'Uh Mer i can, and I don't know no bettah.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: How to say EOS ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That's true, but I still refuse to call fenders "wings," as their design purpose isn't to help the car take flight.










I don't know... looking at some 50's and 60's American designs the rest of the world wondered..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: How to say EOS (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_I don't know... looking at some 50's and 60's American designs the rest of the world wondered..

Touche.


----------



## E. Ninis (Oct 21, 2002)

Clearly you need the help of a Greek here, so I will step in...
It's E-OOOHHH-S from the greek goddess of dawn ΗΩ (eta-omega)


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (E. Ninis)*

I pronounce it EOS


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

A friend and I once debated the pronunciation of Gyros. He insisted the "correct" pronunciation was yeer os, but when I place an order at resturant (even some Greek owner diners) with this pronunciation, I get sideways looks. I most often hear people in my region say "jy roh" and hence was what I thought to be more correct. My point being, language is about communication and coming to a shared and understanding between two or more people, so whatever pronunciation the most people in a given region use and understand is the appropriate pronounciation and insisting on using the "correct" version makes me sound pedantic [puh-dan-tik]. Of couse I shared this with him over a medium (eehmmm, Grande') coffee at Star(TakeMy)bucks.







(Sorry , couldn't resist that lead in)


_Modified by jgermuga at 1:29 PM 3-19-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: How to say EOS (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_

old MacDonald had one on his farm--- Eoi Eoi Os
with a beep beep here and a beep beep there



Actually wouldn't he have more than one in that case... Although as far as I recall EOI would imply a latin rather than greek root


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: How to say EOS (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_

Actually wouldn't he have more than one in that case... Although as far as I recall EOI would imply a latin rather than greek root









.......fixed it.....


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: How to say EOS (vw6429)*

Go find the Canon Eos camera commercial...they say it EEE- OHHS.


----------



## Chris_Gursche (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: How to say EOS (vw6429)*

As Rob mentioned, the greek spelling is with an omega, hence the hard O.
http://www.maicar.com/GML/Eos.html
For the plural, I would have to go with Eoi as well, that is until I dig out my greek grammer and find out if omega-s pluralizes differently than omicron-s. I knew this theological educaton would come in useful someday.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: How to say EOS (Chris_Gursche)*

Maybe Eos is like the word Moose, there is no change to pluralize it.
1 Moose, 30 moose, a herd of moose.
1 Eos, 30 Eos, a herd of Eos.
Just a thought; Eos was the name of a singular Greek goddess, for all intents and purposes, there would have been no need to pluralize the word.
Kevin








BTW I pronounce it with the long "O" sound, it just seems to roll off the tongue easier. Or as someone has already pointed out, might be because of the Canon Eos Rebel commercials of days gone by. Once you've heard it pronounced a certain way, you go with it.




_Modified by just4fun at 8:46 AM 3-26-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to say EOS (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Maybe Eos is like the word Moose, there is no change to pluralize it.

I agree with you. However, I have noticed in the past that it is kind of awkward to construct a sentence that refers to more than one of these cars. I always wind up writing 'Eos vehicles', rather than, for example, 'Phaetons'.
Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: How to say EOS (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
I agree with you. However, I have noticed in the past that it is kind of awkward to construct a sentence that refers to more than one of these cars. I always wind up writing 'Eos vehicles', rather than, for example, 'Phaetons'.
Michael

I find it sounds quite natural to write, or say " I saw several Eos on the road today"
The only thing unnatural about that statement is; I have *never* seen several Eos on the road.








Kevin


----------

